# What's The Worse Thing You Have Done In January At The Gym???



## Gabriel (Jan 1, 2020)

We all go thru it,,,the new year and the flood of new members after the 1st...Once in Phoenix,I left for the holidays to return to my gym around Jan 4th,to an extra 100 people....I mean you had to wait for everything....Then the guys trying to get a hook-up,,,the cougars trying their best to look 35 again,,,and the overall lack of gym respect..........and the 50mgs of Drol a day ,,this is going to be a problem...And it was ,,several times I found myself being a super A-hole...Once I rolled back on the bench with 100lb dumbells and this dick bumped me while talking to some girl,,not even seeing what he had done,,I F-ing threw the dumbells and got up in his face...Nothing came of it,but another example of crap we put up with after the 1st...So, what's the worse you have done, with some of the doses I've seen here,there's got to be some stories..??


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 1, 2020)

Its still early. I'll holla at you in a week or so lol

PS: Be careful. Bundy don't like mean posts about dumbasses in the gym :32 (18):


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 1, 2020)

Good to know....thanks


----------



## Torres (Jan 1, 2020)

HMMM!!!
One time, I just couldn’t handle the BS with all the new people doing the wrong shit AND on top of that, the new personal trainers fresh out of YouTube school, that I was waiting for some dumbells, so I just grabbed them from this kid after he did a set and didn’t say shit and give them back until I was done, LOL . 
It wasn’t to nice but know your role and stop being on your ****ing phone and talking between sets, then this way shit like that might not happen !!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 1, 2020)

I never really appreciated how intimidating it must be for someone to join a gym for the first time until I started jiu jitsu at age 35. Fish out of water doesn’t begin to describe it and I used to literally get sick to my stomach before every class.   I only stuck with it because some of the guys showed a lot of patience and were willing to put in the time to get me on my way.  It gave me a good perspective on how it must feel for someone coming to the gym for the first time.  They are forcing themselves to get there and are enduring 60 - 90 mins of perceived humiliation to improve their lives.  I am not a saint, but if someone looks confused I will show them how to work a machine and I will offer them a smile when they walk in the door. We all started as retards in the gym, but someone took the time to help us get started.  Nothing wrong with paying it forward.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I never really appreciated how intimidating it must be for someone to join a gym for the first time until I started jiu jitsu at age 35. Fish out of water doesn’t begin to describe it and I used to literally get sick to my stomach before every class.   I only stuck with it because some of the guys showed a lot of patience and were willing to put in the time to get me on my way.  It gave me a good perspective on how it must feel for someone coming to the gym for the first time.  They are forcing themselves to get there and are enduring 60 - 90 mins of perceived humiliation to improve their lives.  I am not a saint, but if someone looks confused I will show them how to work a machine and I will offer them a smile when they walk in the door. We all started as retards in the gym, but someone took the time to help us get started.  Nothing wrong with paying it forward.



that’s very true brother, thank is for sharing that 
I need to work on being more understanding to new gym goers. Good on them for making an effort to get in the gym no matter how annoying some of them are


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2020)

Fookin' plankers get me every time, this time of year. Can't even walk to the dumbbell rack without tripping over one of those fooks. 

They're fookin' everywhere. Like human speed bumps.

Rule of Thumb: if ye can do yer "exercise" at home with no equipment, do it there.


----------



## Raider (Jan 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I never really appreciated how intimidating it must be for someone to join a gym for the first time until I started jiu jitsu at age 35. Fish out of water doesn’t begin to describe it and I used to literally get sick to my stomach before every class.   I only stuck with it because some of the guys showed a lot of patience and were willing to put in the time to get me on my way.  It gave me a good perspective on how it must feel for someone coming to the gym for the first time.  They are forcing themselves to get there and are enduring 60 - 90 mins of perceived humiliation to improve their lives.  I am not a saint, but if someone looks confused I will show them how to work a machine and I will offer them a smile when they walk in the door. We all started as retards in the gym, but someone took the time to help us get started.  Nothing wrong with paying it forward.


Absolutely DK, I train home these days, but was always welcoming to newbs. As long as your there to work, I’d be your guy for anything.thats not to say that there aren’t times for a little “ tough love” or educating on proper gym edicate. As you said we were all retards once and some guys were dicks, but there were always the good older guys that would just help you out. That’s the guy I always strived to be. Anyone that wants to part of our sport, I’d always help... I enjoy that aspect .


----------



## bprice (Jan 2, 2020)

Do you still do Jiu jitsu


----------



## tinymk (Jan 2, 2020)

People leave me alone and I do the same.  I have never really had a problem with this.


----------



## snake (Jan 2, 2020)

It's nice having my own place so I don't need to deal with this kind of stuff.

My brother goes to a small "Fitness" gym that's not a good place for anyone who actually lifts heavy and/or seriously. He complains about the influx of the resolution members. What he does really dislike more than Jan. is March when guys get comfortable enough to ask him, "Can I ask you a question?" Oh fuuk, here comes the gear talk.

One side note on "New Years Resolution" people, they are the best to buy equipment from if you wait. December 25th a new treadmill or stepper shows up, gets used in Jan.-March, turns into a coat rack in April, tired of looking at their failure in May and ends up on Craig's list by June.


----------



## Jin (Jan 2, 2020)

According to OP I’d have to say that the worst thing I ever did in January at a gym was to personally sell 87 memberships.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> According to OP I’d have to say that the worst thing I ever did in January at a gym was to personally sell 87 memberships.


You asshole. 

Seriously, as much as I hate the abundance of people, I don’t hate resolutioners. Can’t fault someone for at least trying.


----------



## German89 (Jan 2, 2020)

I switch my training. No super setting cause, I know shit will get hijacked.  Stick to my area. Noone bugs me. 

I do get a laugh at all the new things I see. 

Just do you, boo


----------



## bigdog (Jan 2, 2020)

I go at 430am so i dont get many resolutioners. Nobody bothers me and i dont bother them. Its generally smooth going. We do have a few plankers and stretching folks that you have to watch out for every now and then...


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 2, 2020)

tinymk said:


> People leave me alone and I do the same.  I have never really had a problem with this.



Pretty much same here on the rare occasion I do go to a public gym.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't have any issues these days. 

After 30 some-odd years, my gym is closing it's doors for good in about 18 months if all goes well. There's been a steady decline in memberships vs the chain gyms in the area, largely due to price. That tends to keep the newbies and the less dedicated out of my gym. Attendance like that is a double edged sword.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2020)

Nothing I can recall. Well, not in January anyway and nothing to do with new resolution type members.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 2, 2020)

Worst thing I did was bumb this dude lifting 100lb dumbbells while trying to talk to this chick. he wasnt too happy and ...well you know. just kidding

Pretty much like everyone else...i stick my headphones in and people leave me alone. i love people watching at the gym, year round. NewYears is always interesting to see the new people and can tell often who is actually using it to get better vs "new year new me" kind of thing. really just keep to myself unless someone asks a question


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 2, 2020)

Met ,,I finally found you ....that was in 97,not that I hold a grudge or anything....Update..In the Y yesterday at 4pm................Dude,nothing open...I mean are people getting off work early now to get to the gym???


----------



## ccpro (Jan 2, 2020)

Is it January already....?


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 3, 2020)

bprice said:


> Do you still do Jiu jitsu



After about 4 years my shoulders couldn’t take it anymore. Grateful for the experience, though. The only way to progress in it is through humility and it taught me a lot about myself.


----------



## Eggowafflesplz (Jan 3, 2020)

I joined a new gym last January and was the worst thing to a couple people there. According to them i was Always on their equipment when they wanted it. I didnt know people would reserve a machine they werent using. Let em know I had no ****s to give.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 3, 2020)

well, so far....
yesterday this guy was pissing me off getting in my way doing dumbell curls in front of the rack and mirror, I asked him, "is it true you get about 10% more gains if you block the dumbell rack and curl right in front of the mirror?" hopefully he got the point, probably not. that shit happens no matter what month of the year, I was just not in the greatest mood.


----------



## German89 (Jan 3, 2020)

You guys gotta stop being mean and just give them a look. 

Your eyes are far more powerful.

These teens were being tools beside me on Wednesday.  I litterally just patiently stood there, and gave them a look.. they backed off. I was waiting on one of their dumbasses to hit me with a dumbbell. I wouldve told them to get the fuk* out of here. Fuxking twerps. Then tell shane (gym owner). He likes yelling at people, he can make them kiss my feet. 

Anyways. Heres a meme. Because it's True. But to all members not just resolutioners. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 3, 2020)

Like mentioned, going early (0500) alleviates a lot of the bullshit. From my experience most resolutioners have dropped out in a couple weeks anyway, and its back to the usual grind for us rats.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Like mentioned, going early (0500) alleviates a lot of the bullshit. From my experience most resolutioners have dropped out in a couple weeks anyway, and its back to the usual grind for us rats.



Whenever I go that early, there's a group of older people who like to 'claim' about 10 pieces of equipment at once, and roll through them in a circuit. They won't be back to an area for 3-5 min, but hell will rain down upon anyone who dares to use anything that they deem to be theirs. :32 (18):

Funny thing is that they leave no indication, like keys or bottle, that the equipment is even being used.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 3, 2020)

so far the gym has been the normal, but i go mid day right after lunch (around 2) so its not usually that bad since its a random time. im sure that place is packed after work tho right now. freaking went to put a DB up yesterday and misjudged...smashed the middle finger. purple as a beet


----------



## DF (Jan 3, 2020)

Wrist curls????


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 3, 2020)

DF said:


> Wrist curls????



Squat rack is that way ---->


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m changing my answer. The worst thing I’ve done in the gym in January is.....going to the gym in January.


----------



## Nacville (Jan 3, 2020)

I couldn’t find the 100lb bumbells so
i got the 90’s and 95’s and left them on opposite ends of the gym, happy new year!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 3, 2020)

I refrain from bitch slapping people in the head who dont know what theyre doing. 
Leave gear setup everywhere, leave their sweat on benches, throw paper towels on the ground, take 40 mins on a machine doing 4 sets, with 10-minute text-rests in between.

If I see a barbell setup and not being used, I just take it now. One guy came over and said "I was using that". I said "Yup, you WAS" and kept on my sets.  Toolz...


----------



## Nacville (Jan 3, 2020)

Sounds like we go to the same gym....


----------



## German89 (Jan 3, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I refrain from bitch slapping people in the head who dont know what theyre doing.
> Leave gear setup everywhere, leave their sweat on benches, throw paper towels on the ground, take 40 mins on a machine doing 4 sets, with 10-minute text-rests in between.
> 
> If I see a barbell setup and not being used, I just take it now. One guy came over and said "I was using that". I said "Yup, you WAS" and kept on my sets.  Toolz...



Lmfao... I've jacked the hack machine. I just quietly put his weights away. Did my warm up. Reloaded.  Stupid kunt.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 3, 2020)

NFL cheerleaders are training at my gym now. I'm thinking January is going to be ok.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Whenever I go that early, there's a group of older people who like to 'claim' about 10 pieces of equipment at once, and roll through them in a circuit. They won't be back to an area for 3-5 min, but hell will rain down upon anyone who dares to use anything that they deem to be theirs. :32 (18):
> 
> Funny thing is that they leave no indication, like keys or bottle, that the equipment is even being used.


Oh, now we're just referred to as a group of older people, and it ain't no 10 pieces, it's usually 6 to 8....lol


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Stupid kunt.



Haha! I don’t think I have ever seen this side of you! I like it!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Haha! I don’t think I have ever seen this side of you! I like it!


It’s really her best side


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 4, 2020)

I tend to mess with people when they ask dumb ass questions, like:

What supplements are you taking?
(Insert random name here) essential oils.  You'll have to ask around a bit, but someone should eventually come through for you.
or SARMS enemas is my other favorite one followed up by "It will burn like hell, but be totally worth it!"

 One year some kid asked me what protein powder I found was the best to I answered with "Sweet potato protein powder.  Not that sweet potato mixed with whey sh!t either, you need straight up sweet potato!"  I nearly killed my buddy with that answer because he was taking a sip of his Reign that he uses as a preworkout when I answered the kid.

Now the meanest thing I had ever done to someone was when they took the bench from me as I went to get some water.  I come back to these two dudes flexing their 13" arms sitting on the bench I was using and taking selfies as well as photos of one another.  I just told them to lift or move because I wasn't done yet.  They actually left the gym, lol.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 4, 2020)

I once pooped myself a bit on leg day and threw the boxers in the trash, but it wasn’t in January...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 4, 2020)

I knew it wouldn't take long. 

Today, I finished my last set of rows and headed to the water fountain to refill my bottle when I walk up to some moron with earbuds singing and headbanging to some song that he was uttering that I couldn't understand while signaling his horns in the air in front of the water fountain. Keep in mind, I could here him over my headphones. I waited for a few seconds then just bumped into him put my horns up and started banging my head while loudly saying yeaaaahhhhhhh.

The gym was quiet for about 5-10 seconds, probably to see what the hell I was yelling about then all of a sudden 70% of the gym starts laughing, probably at me.

The guy looked petrified and just walked away. Im not even sure where the fuk he went. I just giggled and filled my bottle then headed to lat pulldowns. F that guy.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 5, 2020)

this thread is probably going to be responsible for some extra shenanigans lol...
today this older guy was doing dumbell curls directly behind the bench my wife was doing db chest press on. the bench to the left opened up but I'm sure he liked the view where he was at.
I let him know, ya know, just in case he didnt notice, that the bench to the left was open. Also, told him, "in case you didn't know, it's very distracting to have someone swinging dumbells behind your head when you're working out". 
he nervously thanked me and moved over, did 1 more set and walked off.
I was super cool about it. I think some people genuinely have no idea they are being an idiot.


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2020)

People are clueless more often than intentionally abrasive.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2020)

Jin said:


> People are clueless more often than intentionally abrasive.



... and we all know you aren’t clueless :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2020)

Viduus said:


> ... and we all know you aren’t clueless :32 (17):



Yes.

im 100% internationally abrasive.


----------



## Redemption79 (Jan 5, 2020)

Keep in mind...all the people you see in January serve another purpose, outside of taking up ab equipment and using cables for ultra-light isolation exercises.

My sister was a member of a crossfit gym.  Not my scene, but she loved it.  For the most part, the members of the gym all attended the gym/classes, and they held each other accountable for getting there and putting work in.  Sounds great, right?  One problem:  Rent is expensive.  In order to generate enough revenue to make things work with the amount of people who could comfortably work out in the gym, they had to charge $200+/month per membership.  This makes couples/family memberships insanely expensive as well. These type of gyms also flicker in and out of existence constantly...it's difficult to make this work on a long timeline.

The other side of the coin is Planet Fitness.  $10-20 memberships.  Lots of high-quality equipment and square footage.  Tanners, massage chairs, and a whole lot of people going through the motions, as if the act of just "being" at the gym gets you in shape.  With their "lunk alarm", rules against dropping weights, lack of barbells, and catering to the "new and uncomfortable" person in the gym by promising a "no judgement zone", they intentionally discriminate against and discourage memberships from people who are going to continue coming back.  It makes sense.  The only way to pay for a gym that size, employees, upkeep, etc. with $10 memberships is to sell a whole lot of them...far more than you could ever get in and out of the gym in a given day.  It's imperative that people don't have what it takes to continue their fitness journey in order for this business model to work.

Both have their place, and I think most people end up somewhere between these two models.

My point is that while I get annoyed by the idiot using the equipment I need for whatever silly circus training he has going on, I also realize that an affordable gym wouldn't exist without people like him, and the other gang of people who will be subsidizing our gains from the comfort of their living room for the following 11 months of their 12 month memberships.  So when you see the obese gentleman stare off into space while using the top plate on the abductor machine, or the kid with 12" guns flexing and making faces in the mirror, don't shake your head...just be thankful that they are interested enough to sign up and contribute to our playground for another year.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 5, 2020)

In between sets I was walking to cool down and crop dusted 3 seniors in a row on strength machine. I felt bad but it’s the gym. Protein shake gas too. :32 (3):


----------



## Joliver (Jan 6, 2020)

The inversion table was missing a support screw so I took one off the ab rocker chair. I heard someone was hurt. Can't confirm. Seems plausible though. ****er was a death trap to start with.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ughh for the 1st time in 5 years of consistent lifting someone complained on me at the gym. Was at a planet fitness. Went there after work for arms Saturday night.  Have my ear buds in. Doing tricep pushdown.  Look over and a man 
Looks to be in his 70's yelling at me. I couldnt hear him but I could tell he wasnt happy with me. I smirk and go back to my workout. Couple minutes go by and an employee comes to tell me I was slamming the stack down too hard for the older man. Um what? I m n guess when I'm done with my set I have to ease the stack down ever so gently now.  Wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## Raider (Jan 6, 2020)

Sil, in his defense, it was bagel day and they were completely out of cinnamon/raisin!! Perhaps next time you could put a sponge between the plates. This will make for a judgement free zone and a noise free zone. I wonder if you had a complaint if they would even entertain it , or if it would fall on deaf ears. Good luck.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2020)

ur such a meathead Sil :32 (17):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 6, 2020)

I have 5 different places I can workout.
 Garage gym,  Golds, anytime fitness,  YMCA and planet fitness . All are within 10 min drive. I can cut the old timer some slack and stay away for a bit. I'm happy for him that hes in there working out. But I think he has some genuine anger. After he told on me I could still see him talking shit to me as I walked off. I just shrugged. Let him cool off and go to golds today.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 6, 2020)

Sil, its Planet Fitness. Wtf are you doing there? You should know better.  It's just not for you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Sil, its Planet Fitness. Wtf are you doing there? You should know better.  It's just not for you.



being a show off


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 6, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Sil, its Planet Fitness. Wtf are you doing there? You should know better.  It's just not for you.



Sometimes I like to mix it up. Go see new faces. Different vibe .which can be inspiring lol. It was an arm day. Didnt need anything fancy just machines and dumbells. Figured I'd drop in. Forgot it's a judgement free zone except real fitness people get judged very harshly lol.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 6, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Ughh for the 1st time in 5 years of consistent lifting someone complained on me at the gym. Was at a planet fitness. Went there after work for arms Saturday night.  Have my ear buds in. Doing tricep pushdown.  Look over and a man
> Looks to be in his 70's yelling at me. I couldnt hear him but I could tell he wasnt happy with me. I smirk and go back to my workout. Couple minutes go by and an employee comes to tell me I was slamming the stack down too hard for the older man. Um what? I m n guess when I'm done with my set I have to ease the stack down ever so gently now.  Wtf is wrong with people?



You are officially a Lunk. Congratulations and welcome to the club.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 6, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> You are officially a Lunk. Congratulations and welcome to the club.



Thate what is is. Officially a lunk head :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 7, 2020)

The first Monday since the New Year at 5:30pm it was a real shit show.  I won't have any trouble doing legs tomorrow though.  Not a damn sole was in that area tonight.  Maybe its the lack of mirrors. Idk


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> The first Monday since the New Year at 5:30pm it was a real shit show.  I won't have any trouble doing legs tomorrow though.  Not a damn  *sole *was in that area tonight.  Maybe its the lack of mirrors. Idk



My gym requires we wear shoes while squatting. You’re a lucky guy.


----------



## German89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> My gym requires we wear shoes while squatting. You’re a lucky guy.


i miss bare feet


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> My gym requires we wear shoes while squatting. You’re a lucky guy.



That’s the thing about having a home gym; wife makes the rules


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> My gym requires we wear shoes while squatting. You’re a lucky guy.


  I saw my spelling error after the fact.  Oops


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> You are officially a Lunk. Congratulations and welcome to the club.


I too am a member of said lunk club! I have a membership there because its cheap as hell and when i travel which is a lot, there is a location i can get a workout in..


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 13, 2020)

You'd be proud of me because last week I almost told someone something but chose to walk away because I didn't need to use any of the equipment they were blocking off...

Now for the back story, the landmine in my gym is wedged between the tree rack and the wall for a reason, so that it doesn't move.  This New Year's resolution workout genius decides to move the landmine to the isle, effectively blocking off access to two racks and three machines and is complaining because the landmine keeps sliding on the carpet.  Had I wanted to use a rack, I would have verbally crucified this idiot, but instead I just headed over to the dumbbells to perform my shoulder workout in peace.

In retrospect, that deserved at least a Snapchat or Instagram share...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 13, 2020)

different perspective here for a minute...
finally got my younger brother to the gym yesterday, he's 29, really out of shape.
my wife and I were squatting, I had my son who's 16 work out with him since he's at the point where he knows what he's doing, plus thought it would be cool for him to do that, also I was squatting like I said and I prefer to be left alone to focus.
I check on my brother a few times, low and behold my son is actually bench pressing more than him, he has to take weights off the bar for his set lol.
dude is 29 years old, 235lbs, benching 95x5. Wild.
I was proud of him for coming, and hope he gets into it. my point is it made me take a better step back to not only just say " oh hey well at least x person is in here trying, gotta start somewhere" but actually really mean it 100.
maybe on another day if I was waiting for a bench I wouldve looked at him with frustration like damn dude gtfo of my way or, fukk man both my 16 year old son and 120lb wife bench more than you wtf.
I still hate everyone in the gym dont get me wrong I'm just trying to be more patient and such.


----------



## I'mThatFitGuy (Jan 13, 2020)

Wore the same hat for a month while on DNP. I was sweating so much, it stunk like wood preserver. But, no one came near me! Then, the whites of my eyes started turning yellow :32 (6):


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 13, 2020)

Had a setback this last week and couldn't get anywhere muchless the gym...............But I want to share this moment I spent with a woman in the Hot Tub...She was about 98lbs or less,,real skinny and hairless(not by choice)..........As I talked she could tell I knew a little more than the next guy about C and she started to smile a little I think she even laughed at 1 of my jokes about Dr.s.........She was tired,weak and NEARLY broken......but she was there,fighting...My girl cried later and I said don't you ever cry for her,,,,that's the last thing she would,I would want from anyone..!!   My girl has seen her a coulpe times since that encounter,,She stamped a mental picture in my head and when that last rep is a bitch,when I'm tired,,when I can't get that last drop out of my viens..................I remember that smile and I'm a better person for spending a moment with her...NO for her spending it with me,,,


----------



## Raider (Jan 13, 2020)

Well said and we’ll done Gabriel! Keep on the fight brother!


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 20, 2020)

people walking in the gym like their on a mission and put down their gym bag and sit on the equiptment and pull out their phone and then they are gone after a half hour, heck my wife just said to me at the gym last night WHY do they do that and i said the only thing i can think of is they dont want to go home or they want their friends to think they are muscle heads. but dang it's anoing as heck.   :32 (10):


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> people walking in the gym like their on a mission and put down their gym bag and sit on the equiptment and pull out their phone and then they are gone after a half hour, heck my wife just said to me at the gym last night WHY do they do that and i said the only thing i can think of is they dont want to go home or they want their friends to think they are muscle heads. but dang it's anoing as heck.   :32 (10):



They take a picture do the gram. Flexing their gains. Then they're out.

If they didnt post it. How else would the world know,  they live the life?


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 21, 2020)

German89 said:


> They take a picture do the gram. Flexing their gains. Then they're out.
> 
> If they didnt post it. How else would the world know,  they live the life?



If you don’t capture your sets for IG do they even count


----------



## Biggin (Feb 21, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I never really appreciated how intimidating it must be for someone to join a gym for the first time until I started jiu jitsu at age 35. Fish out of water doesn’t begin to describe it and I used to literally get sick to my stomach before every class.   I only stuck with it because some of the guys showed a lot of patience and were willing to put in the time to get me on my way.  It gave me a good perspective on how it must feel for someone coming to the gym for the first time.  They are forcing themselves to get there and are enduring 60 - 90 mins of perceived humiliation to improve their lives.  I am not a saint, but if someone looks confused I will show them how to work a machine and I will offer them a smile when they walk in the door. We all started as retards in the gym, but someone took the time to help us get started.  Nothing wrong with paying it forward.




amen to that brotha! So true, I feel like I’m going thru that “new phase” again myself! I’ve been outta the game for a while, just getting back to it, so I might be one of the retards you pay it forward to. Lol


----------

